# Flippin Out Ultima



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I went out for my first shooting since getting my first real slingshot. I purchased the Pocket Predator a few weeks ago and am still waiting for that to come in. (I know Bill Hays is super busy right now, so no worries). In the mean time I purchased the Ultima.

I went out to some woods near me with some Gobstoppers and Lemonheads. Had a great time plinking around. I was mainly just shooting leaves, tree branches, and trees. I was shooting anywhere from 20-35 ft. The Ultima is a bit big and I wish I had gotten something a little smaller. ( I am 6'2", so I do not have tiny hands, nor do I have huge hands).

It still shot real well. When I finally got some decent form and found a good anchor point, I was shooting pretty well. I was actually surprised at how well I was shooting. All in all it was a fun time.

Oh, I also learned why gobstoppers are decent ammo choice, they flew more regular and true than the Lemonheads. I attribute this do to the fact that the gobstoppers were more consistently spherical than the lemonheads, as well as the weighted a bit more.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the madness .


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I could not use those for ammo, 2 of my favorite candies. LOL Glad you are enjoying yourself, what it is all about.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

becareful or youll be hooked


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

Too late


----------

